# Pirate vs. Ninja



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Who would win in a fight between a pirate and a ninja?  One is a master of all forms of fighting, while the other feels no pain after a few brewski's.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

being known as a Vikingwarrior I would have to say pierite they are far kusssins ya sea...   ("pirate they are far cousins you see    pierites per se do not have spell checkers on board their ships)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've known some pirates and I'd have to vote for pirates, because they know how to cheat very well!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Pirates. They are cooler.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahh-Nold would terminate them all.


Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Pirates


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Pirates


Wow. And here I thought everyone would pick ninja.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Ninja for sure!
A Ninja can always be a Pirate too, but a Pirate doesn't have the skills to be both.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

CJArcher said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow.


Oh yeah!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Unless it's a battle at sea, I'll pick the ninja in pretty much any one-on-one fight with a pirate. But never forget, "Everything's better with pirates."






(from probably my favorite very-low-budget movie, "The Gamers: Dorkness Rising")


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Simple: Have you ever heard of "talk like a ninja day?" no? Me either, but I love National Talk Like a Pirate Day. Facebook has an "English: Pirate" option in the languages, nothing at all about Ninjas.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Simple: Have you ever heard of "talk like a ninja day?" no? Me either, but I love National Talk Like a Pirate Day. Facebook has an "English: Pirate" option in the languages, nothing at all about Ninjas.


But that's because ninjas are *silent* assassins, so no one knows what they sound like. Besides, we're talking about who would win a *fight*, not a debate or round-table discussion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think there is any possible scenario in which a pirate could beat a ninja. We're talking: slovenly drunks vs. ultra-skilled assassins. As much as I like pirates, they have noooo chance.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Totally pirates because, er they're more attractive.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Dara England said:


> Totally pirates because, er they're more attractive.


Hmmm...Admittedly, I'm a heterosexual male, but I don't see the attraction. 

Captain Kidd:









Edward "Blackbeard" Teach:


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I don't think there is any possible scenario in which a pirate could beat a ninja. We're talking: slovenly drunks vs. ultra-skilled assassins. As much as I like pirates, they have noooo chance.


Don't be too harsh on drunk superpowers.

But I feel I must agree with you. However, pirates would definitely be the winners in the verbal taunt arena.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

This is harder than it looks.  Direct comparison is almost impossible.  Take the chopping off of a hand. How would a pirate react to this? What about a ninja? It seems that the ninja would run away and develop an amazing one-handed fighting style, then return many years later to exact his silent and deadly revenge, whereas the pirate would probably just blind his attackers with the arterial blood spurting from his stump and keep on fighting. Later he could get a cool hook. Which is better? It's hard to judge. That's a good example of why ninja vs pirate is such a difficult comparison.

Now if you're talking more realistically, as in historical pirates versus historical ninja, then my money's on the pirates.  Ninja weren't really the ultra-skilled combatants popular media has made them out to be, they were more like spies.  They used disguises and stealth to infiltrate enemy territory and set fires, gather intelligence, occasionally carry out an assassination or two, but generally they avoided direct conflict.  Their greatest strength was 'patience', and they were far more likely to run away from a fight than (for example) chop a dude's head off with only their hand.  They used weapons like shuriken to distract and scare their enemies, striking from the shadows, but hardly anyone actually died from a shuriken strike unless the wound wasn't properly cared for and became septic.  Pirates, on the other hand, at least the decent ones, were basically made of iron.  Look at Edward Teach--more popularly known as Blackbeard--as an example.  He wasn't even one of the tougher pirates, relying more on intimidation and good leadership than brute strength, and it still took being shot five times and hacked all to pieces to finally take him down.

Also, Monkey Island.  There's no ninja game as good as that.  (Fun Fact: Did you know Orson Scott Card wrote the swordfight insults for The Secret Of Monkey Island?)


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Hmmm...Admittedly, I'm a heterosexual male, but I don't see the attraction.
> 
> Captain Kidd:
> 
> ...


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Pirates.
They can ignore the rules of a fair engagement and use any means available.
Just look at Cap'n Jack Sparrow, he won against an entire Navy.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

As demonstrated by this thread, pirates definitely get the cool vote, but I think a ninja would win in a fight.


----------



## ella_drake (Feb 19, 2011)

Ninja.
Those poor pirates would never see it coming.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

ella_drake said:


> Ninja.
> Those poor pirates would never see it coming.


Definitely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

i will go with Ninja....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Being a die-hard Tampa Bay Buccaneer fan, I am too biased to voice an opinion.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

caracara said:


> Pirates.
> They can ignore the rules of a fair engagement and use any means available.
> Just look at Cap'n Jack Sparrow, he won against an entire Navy.


Granted. But an entire Navy is hardly a stealth trained Asian assassin.


----------

